# What do you do if passenger asks you to SPEED?



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip. 

My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

I stop and end the trip and tell her I hope her next driver speeds for her. It's your car, your rules.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

So I should have stopped the ride and kicked her out? Will Uber deactivate me if I do that?


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

UberRose said:


> So I should have stopped the ride and kicked her out? Will Uber deactivate me if I do that?


No, be nice and firm with the customer. Contact Uber and let them know that the customer asked you to speed several times and that you were uncomfortable with the request and the passenger. It's your car and you should never feel uncomfortable with a requet.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Does anyone have any advice for me?....


I have some advice for you: before posting a new thread, please consider reading the forum first. For the past seven days, an almost identical question has been (and continues to be) *A FEATURED THREAD IN THIS FORUM!!!* Complete with *SIX PAGES OF RESPONSES! *Please forgive me I am not a rude person, it just seemed, in this situation a small amount of tough love was appropriate.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

joeboston said:


> I have some advice for you: before posting a new thread, please consider reading the forum first. For the past seven days, an almost identical question has been (and continues to be) *A FEATURED THREAD IN THIS FORUM!!!* Complete with *SIX PAGES OF RESPONSES! *Please forgive me I am not a rude person, it just seemed, in this situation a small amount of tough love was appropriate.


Yeah sorry. ...I just noticed that featured post after posting this thread. ...My bad!!...I am just so shaken after the experience a few hours ago....and yeah I am reading the other thread....I highly apologise for posting this here. ....I should have just posted under the featured thread. I am sorry.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

If she kept telling me to speed I would have slowed down...........if she *****ed I would have asked her to stop one time.........if she kept on asking to speed I would have stopped suddenly.........then when she started complaining about me jack in the brakes I would have pulled over and said " last time I asked this time you have to leave......if your late that is not my problem....get out"....smiling


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

Once they start whining, rest assure they're going to rate you poorly. No point arguing about safety or risking a speeding ticket to make them happy.

If they keep pushing, pull over and end the trip.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Your a doctor? What happens if someone speeds? Speed kills. 

Now, is it worth it for your crappy uberX rate? I think we all know the answers to that.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


I demand cash up front from the PAX to cover any fines if they want me to do something illegal and I get pulled over. Otherwise no illegal driving or no ride at all. Since these no tipping cheapskates won't even cough up a $2 tip they sure aren't going to come up with close to a grand even if I give it back if I don't get a ticket. That shut's them up about the subject the rest of the ride if I haven't given them the boot already.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I will generally tell people the app monitors everything I do and will report me to Uber / Lyft if I am speeding. This is actually something Uber seems to be doing now. Furthermore as a professional driver, I am allowed almost no leniency when it comes to any tickets so I may lose my job.

Drive as normal. Immediately report the rider after the trip and request any bad rating be reversed. I had this happen to me on Lyft. I noticed because I actually got negative pax feedback that said I could have gone faster and made it through more lights.

This is one of the problems with the ratings system. You could wind up with safe drivers on their way to deactivation for not speeding. It will not affect all drivers similarly. Those who do speed on pax request will receive higher ratings assuming they don't get pulled over.

Other options include just kicking them out if the pressure is making you feel unsafe to drive. Also you could estimate the cost of the ticket, higher insurance, damages plus liability for any accident, and lost wages. Then use that as a topic for conversation on who will pay for it. Hint: It could be in the millions.

In your case, she didn't appear to want to listen to anything. So the best options next time would be drive as normal and report, or kick them out if it's enough of a nuisance like this one.

You could also say as a warning after its becoming a problem: I'm not going to speed. If you try to pressure me again to break the law, I will have to immediately end the trip and have you leave the vehicle.

This is sort of a legal technique but try to always say why you are kicking someone out in the same sentence so a recording can't be easily taken out of context. It should also go without saying that a dash cam is essential equipment.

One other thing that helps with some people is say, ok I can do a little over for you. This assumes you normally might do that anyway but makes them feel special. And by this I mean perhaps a few mph only.

Now, if she handed me an extra $20 and said step on it....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberRose said:


> So I should have stopped the ride and kicked her out? Will Uber deactivate me if I do that?


Yeah, once you realize the trip has gone south and your rating is going to take a hit, no need to put up with her. Pull over and tell her you don't feel comfortable driving her anymore.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> I demand cash up front from the PAX to cover any fines if they want me to do something illegal and I get pulled over. Otherwise no illegal driving or no ride at all. Since these no tipping cheapskates won't even cough up a $2 tip they sure aren't going to come up with close to a grand even if I give it back if I don't get a ticket. That shut's them up about the subject the rest of the ride if I haven't given them the boot already.


Do you ask for cash to cover the insurance hike when points are added to your license for a moving violation?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

OK....So next time I get a passenger like this i will pull over and tell them to leave the car.

A question about the rating....My rating went down from 4.8 to 4.78....Can that be reversed? How?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> Do you ask for cash to cover the insurance hike when points are added to your license for a moving violation?


Everything is factored in including additional punitive damages in general just for the hassle of it all. No PAX of course has ever taken me up on my fair and sensible offer yet,


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times.
> 
> Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...


The "Uber drivers do it all the time", "my last Uber driver did it", "Every other Uber driver has done it" is the TNC version of something that we cab drivers have heard for years. Just substitute "cab" for "Uber" and this is what they tried to put over on us. It was OOM-WAH-WAH then, and y'know what? It is STILL OOM-WAH-WAH. These days, when I hear that, I tell the customer that I have been around too long to buy that nonsense. I ask him if he wants to continue the trip or does he want me to stop so that he can try to get a rookie on whom he can try his nonsense.

If this happens again, when they start it, let them know in no uncertain terms that you have no intention of breaking any laws, including speed limits. Let them know that lack of planning on their part does not constitute an emergency on yours. Finally, ask them if they want you to carry them or do they want to summon another ride whose driver might be willing to break the law for them.

If they say something once you start the trip, slow down and ask them "How did you want to get to Idlewild Airport? ......in this car, in another car, on the bus or did you want to walk?" Let them try to answer, then tell them that if they say anything more to you about your driving or give you any more nonsense, you will stop the car, put them out and they can walk to Idlewild. If they get smart, or if they shut up but start again, stop the car, put them out, end the trip, drive off. E-mail Uber about the disorderly passenger.



UberRose said:


> So I should have stopped the ride and kicked her out? Will Uber deactivate me if I do that?


Likely not over one trip. What is important, especially with a passenger like that, is that you E-mail Uber immediately. You can use the "I had an issue with the rider" page on your Uber application. We have had more than one Uber employee on these Boards who informed us that Uber tends to favour whichever gets to them first. You can rest assured that if the customer sends a complaint to Uber, she will exaggerate, at minimum or lie outright about what happened.



Kmiles said:


> Once they start whining, rest assure they're going to rate you poorly. No point arguing about safety or risking a speeding ticket to make them happy.If they keep pushing, pull over and end the trip.


When you get a customer like that, there will be nothing that you can do to satisfy her. You had one star before she even got into your car. It was your fault that she was late before she even put in her order to Uber. You would have had nothing to lose by p utting her out of the car. The above quoted poster uses the words "to make them happy". You were not going to make her happy. Nothing that you did do or could have done would have made her happy. You could not only have not charged her for the trip, but could have paid her to ride with you and she would not have been happy, still. You have lost it already, so you have nothing to lose. End trip; One Star; e-Mail Uber.



Jufkii said:


> I demand cash up front from the PAX to cover any fines if they want me to do something illegal and I get pulled over.


I do not do that, even, as I can not transfer the points to them.



UberRose said:


> OK....So next time I get a passenger like this i will pull over and tell them to leave the car.
> My rating went down from 4.8 to 4.78....Can that be reversed? How?


Give them a warning, but if they persist , O-W-T they go! As I am an American Boy and like baseball, I give them three strikes. They get in and start on me. I tell them to stop it; STRIKE ONE. They start again. I tell them to discontinue, this is the last warning, if they do it again, they will get out. STRIKE TWO. They say something again: STRIKE THREE. I stop the car, the passenger leaves.

It can, but likely Uber will not do it. This should not, however, stop you from trying. Sometimes, if you keep sending them e-Mails, they will give you what you want just to make you go away.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is the key line "that lack of planning on their part does not constitute an emergency on yours".

The whole thing reminds me of Bill Murray in Stripes when he pulls his cab over on the bridge because he has a bossy lady in the back. Throws his keys in the water and walks away.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> If she kept telling me to speed I would have slowed down...........if she *****ed I would have asked her to stop one time.........if she kept on asking to speed I would have stopped suddenly.........then when she started complaining about me jack in the brakes I would have pulled over and said " last time I asked this time you have to leave......if your late that is not my problem....get out"....smiling


So, fight d-bag with d-bag?

That's what's wrong with the country today. People hate others' d-baggery but proudly wear their own.

The other suggestions in this thread were perfect. Don't take crap from the rider, but be better than she is.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

What's the best way to kick her out in this situation? ....Tell her to exit the car while I am sitting in the front drivers seat? Or I pull over, cancel the trip , get out of the car myself first and open her back door for her and ask her to exit and then walk away? ....In both these cases what if she gets violent and punches me?...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

And by the way this was Uber's prompt response which I thought was very helpful....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

My situation is different, as my clients are known to me, not strangers, and I can't very well kick them out of their own cars. I generally limit "speeding" to five over on the freeway, but stick closer to the posted limit at night when any set of headlights in the rear view mirror could be the CHP. I have one thirteen year client who at first was always in a hurry, but then told me he had changed his own driving habits when he realized my driving style was less stressful.

Knock on wood, but I haven't had a traffic citation in over thirty years. 

BTW, given the OP's situation, I think I would have kicked the pax to the curb pretty early in the ride.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberRose said:


> And by the way this was Uber's prompt response which I thought was very helpful....


Wow. I'm impressed.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> What's the best way to kick her out in this situation? ....Tell her to exit the car while I am sitting in the front drivers seat? Or I pull over, cancel the trip , get out of the car myself first and open her back door for her and ask her to exit and then walk away? ....In both these cases what if she gets violent and punches me?...


Carry pepper spray for a worst case scenario. Here's how I'd handle it:

The first time she asked me to speed, I'd politely tell her I cannot take the risk as Uber deactivates drivers with 3 minor or 1 major violations in the last three years - FACT.

If s still asks again, I would pull over to the nearest safe spot, turn off the engine, step outside the car and tell her firmly but still in a respectful way, without sounding angry "this is my personal vehicle and I need you to exit it right now." I would avoid answering any further questions.

If she doesn't start to get out, I'd tell her "I will be calling the cops if you do not exit in the next 30 seconds."

Keep cool, be firm. Immedistely email Uber with your side of the story. Ask them to remove her rating of you. Most likely they will say no. Reply back asking to escalate to their manager. Hopefully, it should work.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> OK....So next time I get a passenger like this i will pull over and tell them to leave the car.
> 
> A question about the rating....My rating went down from 4.8 to 4.78....Can that be reversed? How?


Try to get it escalated to a manager, see if that works. do keep us posted.
if you don't have a dashcam, at least take an audio recording, so if such a situation happens again, at least it's not just your word against hers.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Yeah sorry. ...I just noticed that featured post after posting this thread. ...My bad!!...I am just so shaken after the experience a few hours ago....and yeah I am reading the other thread....I highly apologise for posting this here. ....I should have just posted under the featured thread. I am sorry.


Don't be sorry, he's not a moderator. Plus, he's from Boston. This thread is fine, and I am sorry you had to deal with this jerky PAX. I would have stopped and dropped them off, myself.

Backseat driving, for some personalities, is a real safety issue. It can make them jumpy and make a mistake while driving. It's like when some chucklehead across an intersection gleefully waves you into traffic. You're the one responsible for the car your driving, don't listen to dummies giving bad advice. If they persist, get rid of them. Traffic is hassle enough these days.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberRose said:


> What's the best way to kick her out in this situation? ....Tell her to exit the car while I am sitting in the front drivers seat? Or I pull over, cancel the trip , get out of the car myself first and open her back door for her and ask her to exit and then walk away? ....In both these cases what if she gets violent and punches me?...


I would have set a clear boundary by saying, "Ma'am, if you continue to harass me into breaking the law, I am going to cancel this ride and drop you off."

If they continue from there, get rid of them. One star them and make notes indicating the issues.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I highly apologise for posting this here. ....I should have just posted under the featured thread. I am sorry.


You don't have to apologize. This is a public forum and you can start as many threads as you want/need.

If we followed that guy's advice, there'd be only four threads in the entire forum:
1. What do I do if ___?
2. Tips and No-Tips
3. How do I ____?
4. Why am I still driving?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you know you're getting 1 star, give 1 star service. Exit the highway and go the other way. You have the power to make her miss her flight. Then kick her out. Accept her next ping and don't move.
She will only change her attitude if she actually misses her flight. A $10 bill and telling the driver that she's late for her flight will produce a better result than being annoying.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

UberRose said:


> When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber...


This really made me think that u r a really slow driver, in Texas if u're going the speed limit on a highway, you won't just hear it from your customer but u will see some flipped birds along the way  I guess you were trying purposefully to get under her skin when you pulled that move, otherwise I don't see why you didn't stop and let her out


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bad uber pro said:


> in Texas if u're going the speed limit on a highway, you won't just hear it from your customer but u will see some flipped birds along the way


It is 1969, three kids hitchiking across the country get picked up by a platinum blond who is driving a white 1958 Cadillac ragtop. It is on Route 66 outside Amarillo. She is on her way to see her sugar daddy in Oklahoma. She is doing eighty in the left lane. What turns out to be a Texas Ranger car pulls up on her right and slightly ahead. His partner turns on the sqauwk box and tells her "Lady, if you're not going to drive any faster , get in the right lane".


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I once picked up a full car of riders -- one of three Ubers their group ordered to drive a party of 12 downtown. I was the first Uber to arrive and pick up a batch. As were were nearing the destination while driving slightly over the speed limit, the other two Uber drivers past me on the highway at a far more dangerous speed, IMO. The riders in the other car were mocking my riders for "losing" the "race." Thankfully, my passengers were cool about it and didn't insist that I speed up.

I once made an airport run, and I was driving 60 in a 55. I was getting passed all the way there by drivers going 70+. I did apologize to the rider and assured him I was already above the speed limit. I asked him if he was in a hurry, and that I would go as high as 64 if needed, but he didn't have a big problem with it.

On the other side, one time I was driving some young ladies on a narrow downtown street without a passing zone, and I got stuck behind an out-of-state driver who was driving 5-10 BELOW the limit. I was getting a little frustrated, but I kept my cool. But eventually the girls stated saying things about the guy. So I asked them if they would be okay if I illegally passed him, and they approved. Other than accidentally running a red light, I believe that's the only time I committed a serious infraction driving for Uber.

Thankfully, almost everybody I ever drove around here was polite and laid back.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Tell them Uber tracks your speed through GPS and will deactivate you


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> Try to get it escalated to a manager, see if that works. do keep us posted.
> if you don't have a dashcam, at least take an audio recording, so if such a situation happens again, at least it's not just your word against hers.


I did ask them if they could take care of my decreased rating due to this ridiculous passenger...and here is the uber's reply that I got. So, no , her rating was not removed. ...I have to work more to increase it again. ...


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I did ask them if they could take care of my decreased rating due to this ridiculous passenger...and here is the uber's reply that I got. So, no , her rating was not removed. ...I have to work more to increase it again. ...


Uber will not remove a pax's rating of you. You can adjust what you rated them, they can adjust what they rated you; but you can't "delete" a rating.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> here is the uber's reply that I got. So, no , her rating was not removed. ...


What you received is a canned, non-answer from an outsourced CSR whose command of the English Language is about that of a third-grader. I would re-send the e-Mail with a PLEASE ESCALATE in the subject line and keep sending it until some STUPIDvisor changes the sour rating just to make you go away.

Do understand that I am not necessarily faulting what is called a "CSR" for a lack of command of the English Language. Someone advertises a job in whatever country it is where this person resides. He applies for it. The supervisors hire him. He punches a clock. A supervisor tells him what to do. He does it. He punches another clock. He gets paid whenever it is that he gets paid. The brickbat goes to Uber rather than this guy wherever it is that he is.

Uber cares only that answers to the e-Mails are going to those who send them. Uber does not care too much what the answers contain, if they solve the problem or even if they have anything to do with the problem. Uber cares about numbers, only; quantity, not quality.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

When this happens and it is not infrequent I stop the car and tell them to get out. I also point at the dash cam and tell them this ride is recorded.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

OP- lots of good advice in here regarding speeding. I'd like to add that you are too concerned with your rating- as I was when I first started driving. 

After you have been on the road a few months you will realize that unless you are close to being deactivated (which you are not) then the rating is irrelevant. You don't get paid for stars, you get paid for trips completed. Just focus on providing friendly and safe service and the rating will take care of itself. With 50+ trips a single 1 star rating barely nudges the needle. 


.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Never speed. it's your ticket an points on ur license. Not worth whatever the amount your gonna make. You don't have to end trip. But just tell them, you don't feel comfortable in speeding an ask them if they'd like you to drop them off so they can request another driver. But id say I'll do my best to get you there safe an in a timely manor. They sux for even asking you to speed. They should have left earlier if they wanted to be there sooner. That's not your fault


----------



## Lino (Jul 15, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


The last time it happened I just said that it had to make the trip as safe as possible and


UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


Well, I explain that I have to follow the rules and if I get a ticket, they wont pay for me. Explain the situation to Lyft/Uber they can cancel the rting of this ride.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah....thank you everyone....I am just working to increase my rating....I have never kicked out a passenger or anyone before....I guess I am just too soft and kind type of person....May be I will have to toughen up for this job! Yesterday I picked up another lady who was having a fight with her man on the phone ....she was literally yelling at him on the phone throughout the trip.....When I picked her up itself she said " You are very late...I have been waiting for uber for over 20 minutes...I am so annoyed"......I explained that there was construction on the highway and they had stopped all the cars there....She said that she had called another uber driver who made her wait 20 minutes and then canceled on her or something.....Then she got me...Whatever.....And so i start driving and we get stuck in traffic jam again on the highway due to construction and she was still yelling at her man on the phone.....and then she yells at me " We need to get out of here...I am already mad impatient tonight and cannot be stuck in a traffic jam like this!!!"....I stayed quiet....and continued driving....She continued fighting with her man on the phone.....At least she wasnt harassing me like the previous one....I guess when people have a bad day they take it out on their uber driver....which they really shouldn't.....In any case I thought of all the advice given in this forum.....and if for any reason she was going to make me feel threatened I was getting ready to pull over and throw her out. I also keep a pepper spray in the car but I dont know if I have the guts to use it!...lol....O well...my rating is still 4.78....I am trying to build it up again.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Yeah sorry. ...I just noticed that featured post after posting this thread. ...My bad!!...I am just so shaken after the experience a few hours ago....and yeah I am reading the other thread....I highly apologise for posting this here. ....I should have just posted under the featured thread. I am sorry.


Your doing fine here. You work with, not for the rideshare groups. Stop their ride next time, then rate them a 1*.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Pull into nearest gas station, end trip. Ask them to leave car. My car goes the speed limit. Get a different driver. 1 star. Report immediately to UBER.
drive on.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> .....When I picked her up itself she said " You are very late...I have been waiting for uber for over 20 minutes...I am so annoyed"......


At the time when you accepted the ping, didn't your GPS say there's delays along the way and ETA would be 20 minutes? If I were you, I'd have cancelled at that point, as 20 minutes for pick up wouldn't be worth it.

And when she sounded annoyed even before getting into the car, I'd definitely have cancelled.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The pax had no intention of giving a tip. I normally speed, I'm not going to do something for a pax that's going to be my problem, speeding, drinking, smoking, child seat, anything. I'm in the never end the trip early camp unless you are threatened or the pax is going to lose his lunch. Do you really think some crazy pax yelling to go speed is going to be happy to get out in the middle of no where and say thanks, have a great day, I appreciate it? No, you'll be lucky if she doesn't trash your car and beat you. A key damaging your leather seats will look really good, who knows what she might have done. Just do your job, go at the speed you're comfortable with, in an uncomfortable situation. The sooner the pax is out, without a situation the better. As soon as you feel threatened you call 911, park the car, take the keys and get out of the car. I don't care if it's the Queen, well in her case they will not take off without her.  Your safety is more important that any rating. Being aggravated is not the same as safety precautions.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Firstly, sorry you had to experience this nasty passenger.

I try and stave off this type of issue before even Starting the Trip. 90% of the time I know they are going to airport due to the luggage. When I get out to put such in back of my car I ask, _What time is your flight? _If they give me a time that is not doable I will simply tell them I can not get them there in time and do not start the trip. If I have already Started the Trip and that is when I realize the destination is the airport I ask same question before driving. None have given me an impossible (speeding necessary) time. Some have been concerned about time, but I show them the ETA on WAZE and they chill out and enjoy the trip. Nobody has ever gotten there _late.
_
Secondly, do not worry about Cyber Bullies telling you that there is another thread about this topic. You had a personal experience that required some personal interaction. Also, notice there are a number of Moderator comments in reply to this and not one of those comments _scold_ you for your post. Discover the Ignore button....it's _nice little option_ with some on this forum.


----------



## Collin1000 (Jul 2, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Yeah....thank you everyone....I am just working to increase my rating....I have never kicked out a passenger or anyone before....


Remember that it is YOUR car. It is not Uber's car, it belongs to YOU. 
It is YOUR license. It is not Uber who will pay higher insurance, it is YOU.

You reserve the right to pull the car over to a safe place,like a gas station, put it in park, and ask the rider to exit. Other drivers have also suggested turning off the car and getting out, which helps the passenger realize the trip is over and nothing they say will change that. You'll get a bad rating for it, but when you reach the point where you need to kick a rider out, you were probably going to get a bad rating anyway.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Yeah....thank you everyone....I am just working to increase my rating....I have never kicked out a passenger or anyone before....I guess I am just too soft and kind type of person....May be I will have to toughen up for this job! Yesterday I picked up another lady who was having a fight with her man on the phone ....she was literally yelling at him on the phone throughout the trip.....When I picked her up itself she said " You are very late...I have been waiting for uber for over 20 minutes...I am so annoyed"......I explained that there was construction on the highway and they had stopped all the cars there....She said that she had called another uber driver who made her wait 20 minutes and then canceled on her or something.....Then she got me...Whatever.....And so i start driving and we get stuck in traffic jam again on the highway due to construction and she was still yelling at her man on the phone.....and then she yells at me " We need to get out of here...I am already mad impatient tonight and cannot be stuck in a traffic jam like this!!!"....I stayed quiet....and continued driving....She continued fighting with her man on the phone.....At least she wasnt harassing me like the previous one....I guess when people have a bad day they take it out on their uber driver....which they really shouldn't.....In any case I thought of all the advice given in this forum.....and if for any reason she was going to make me feel threatened I was getting ready to pull over and throw her out. I also keep a pepper spray in the car but I dont know if I have the guts to use it!...lol....O well...my rating is still 4.78....I am trying to build it up again.


I'm a guy and I'm the same way as you. I'd rather just deal with the situation then to create more prb buy pulling over an throwing them out. Like I said. I wouldn't have pulled over but I would have said I can't speed but I'll get you there as quick and as safe as I can. You can't make everyone happy. An as for the person arguing. Atleast it was over phone an not in person. Id rather have ppl in there phone arguing or not.I hate those silent paxs. You can hear a pin drop. I more talkative to me or there phone makes my trip quicker I feel. But good luck and be safe that more important than anything else


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I'm a guy and I'm the same way as you. I'd rather just deal with the situation then to create more prb buy pulling over an throwing them out. Like I said. I wouldn't have pulled over but I would have said I can't speed but I'll get you there as quick and as safe as I can. You can't make everyone happy. An as for the person arguing. Atleast it was over phone an not in person. Id rather have ppl in there phone arguing or not.I hate those silent paxs. You can hear a pin drop. I more talkative to me or there phone makes my trip quicker I feel. But good luck and be safe that more important than anything else


 Bravo! It's good to know that you're a safe uber driver.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Bravo! It's good to know that you're a safe uber driver.


Well I wasn't talking to you. And why do you respond to anything I write just to be condescending. it seems your the only one responding to everything I write with a smart ass comment


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> Well I wasn't talking to you. And why do you respond to anything I write just to be condescending. it seems your the only one responding to everything I write with a smart ass comment


I was being sincere. I'm sorry you feel this way. I was paying you a compliment. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I'm a guy and I'm the same way as you. I'd rather just deal with the situation then to create more prb buy pulling over an throwing them out. Like I said. I wouldn't have pulled over but I would have said I can't speed but I'll get you there as quick and as safe as I can. You can't make everyone happy. An as for the person arguing. Atleast it was over phone an not in person. Id rather have ppl in there phone arguing or not.I hate those silent paxs. You can hear a pin drop. I more talkative to me or there phone makes my trip quicker I feel. But good luck and be safe that more important than anything else


This is the approach I took...


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I was being sincere. I'm sorry you feel this way. I was paying you a compliment. Nothing wrong with that.


Well then I apologize..


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> The pax had no intention of giving a tip.....


Well, the way she was acting I knew tipping was totally out of question! ...lol...
Btw....I havent figured out how to make passengers give me a tip!!...Sometimes they enter and while talking to their friend or me they insert a sentence that says " I don't have my wallet on me."....or " My friend took my wallet and so I don't have cash"....or " I decided to take an uber because I didn't have cash on me to take the taxies at the train station "....These people really rely on the fact that uber is a a place where they don't have to tip!!...I simply smile and thank them and keep moving. At one point uber even emailed me stating that some passenger had complained that I took $40 cash which was a totally false accusation as I never got $40 cash tip from anybody ever!!!...I don't ask for tips because uber tells us not to ask for tips. So, how on earth are we supposed to get tips from these passengers who tell me excuses like "their wallet is with their friend etc.." What is the strategy to get tip in this system?!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I've had the ones that ask you to speed. If they're persistant I ask them if they're willing to pay the ticket and have the citation go on their own driving record..... That usually does the trick. I've some (drunk) pax ask me to drive up on someones lawn and backyard, and etc and so on.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There are threads on tipping since it was addressed in one of the class actions. Some have said you only get 5 stars if you tip. Those who mention they don't plan on giving a tip I'd give 3. Anything a pax says can and will be used against them.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

joeboston said:


> I have some advice for you: before posting a new thread, please consider reading the forum first. For the past seven days, an almost identical question has been (and continues to be) *A FEATURED THREAD IN THIS FORUM!!!* Complete with *SIX PAGES OF RESPONSES! *Please forgive me I am not a rude person, it just seemed, in this situation a small amount of tough love was appropriate.


Take a Midol... what topic HASN'T been repeated a zillion times on the board.

IF it bothers you so much, go read another thread.

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

UberRose said:


> And by the way this was Uber's prompt response which I thought was very helpful....


You did the right thing, hun. Personally, I woulda just told her that I have to keep to the speed limit and take her to the airport, like you did. No need to lose the fare to prove a point. It's more of a hassle to drop her off in the middle of nowhere. You did the right thing contacting support afterwards and reporting this incident. Keep in mind that Uber almost always sides with the PAX even if you did the right thing. Assume that.

This advice of kicking her out of the car just leads to more ramifications down the road... God forbid you drop her off and she gets hit by a car, or she gets assaulted after you drop her off.. or she misses her flight.. or any multitude of crap that can happen especially at that time of the night/morning. She may have been wrong but it is you who decided to drop her off and end the ride.. and put her in "harm's way".

You are the one that gets suspended or de-activated. If she files a report with Uber, they can actually suspend you until their investigation is complete which can be several days of no access to the app = no $$$, even if you were right in your actions. Yes, it's your car.. but it's also your income at stake. As a driver, the only thing that matter is getting paid $$$... ego or pride shouldn't be a factor (unless it gets physical, then that's a different story).

Trust me. I got suspended for doing the 'right thing' and it was no picnic waiting a week for the incident to be resolved after multiple phone interviews. Don't listen to these idiots that tell you to throw her out. Just stupid advice. Look at the video of the dude that was yelling at the pax to get the F out of his car at the hospital. Even tho everyone says he was justified, the poor schmuck ended up getting de-activated. He coulda just drove the b*tch to the other side and ended it.

Take the path of least resistance.. diffuse the situation or bear with it until the trip ends and document it like you did with Uber, have a paper trail. You don't want to be suspended even if you are right. The investigation and interviews mean days to a week of lost income in the process. Is it worth a week's income to prove a point? Nah.

Just my 2 cents, toots!

BONG!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

run26912 said:


> You did the right thing, hun. Personally, I woulda just told her that I have to keep to the speed limit and take her to the airport, like you did. No need to lose the fare to prove a point. It's more of a hassle to drop her off in the middle of nowhere. You did the right thing contacting support afterwards and reporting this incident. Keep in mind that Uber almost always sides with the PAX even if you did the right thing. Assume that.
> 
> This advice of kicking her out of the car just leads to more ramifications down the road... God forbid you drop her off and she gets hit by a car, you are the one that gets de-activated. If she files a report with Uber, they can actually suspend you until their investigation is complete which can be several days of no access to the app = no $$$, even if you were right in your actions.
> 
> ...


You're in control of any situation. As soon as you say or do something that the pax doesn't agree with, you lose that control. Someone upset, irritated, angry at you or life in general or drunk leads to a situation you can't predict. You pull over when you feel unsafe, not aggravated. It might be your car but the pax is the customer paying you and you are working for Travass, like the poor hospital guy. Get to the destination as soon as possible.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You're in control of any situation. As soon as you say or do something that the pax doesn't agree with, you lose that control. Someone upset, irritated, angry at you or life in general or drunk leads to a situation you can't predict. You pull over when you feel unsafe, not aggravated. It might be your car but the pax is the customer paying you and you are working for Travass, like the poor hospital guy. Get to the destination as soon as possible.


Eggsactly! My kids (having plenty of twinkies and nacho grandes) are more important than my ego... I don't care what a pax says to me. stick n stones.. blah blah.. drop'em off. rate 1 star and throw them under the bus with Uber feedback.. and move on.

Keep the income coming in..

BONG!!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

run26912 said:


> Eggsactly! My kids are more important than my ego... I don't care what a pax says to me. stick n stones.. blah blah.. drop'em off. rate 1 star and throw them under the bus with Uber feedback.. and move on.
> 
> Keep the income coming in..
> 
> BONG!!!


The only eggception would be a bunch of chickens running around loose in the car. Sorry, your ride is over, get the cluck out.  If I were carrying I'd say get the Glock out of my car.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The only eggception would be a bunch of chickens running around loose in the car. Sorry, your ride is over, get the cluck out.  If I were carrying I'd say get the Glock out of my car.


LOL I'd still drive them to the destination and then file a cleaning fee... maximize the income coming in!!

although if two peanuts get in my car.. there is nothing i can do if they get asalted... doh.

BONG!!!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow...so that hospital driver got deactivated?? Why??!!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

run26912 said:


> You did the right thing, hun. Personally, I woulda just told her that I have to keep to the speed limit and take her to the airport, like you did. No need to lose the fare to prove a point. It's more of a hassle to drop her off in the middle of nowhere. You did the right thing contacting support afterwards and reporting this incident. Keep in mind that Uber almost always sides with the PAX even if you did the right thing. Assume that.
> 
> This advice of kicking her out of the car just leads to more ramifications down the road... God forbid you drop her off and she gets hit by a car, or she gets assaulted after you drop her off.. or she misses her flight.. or any multitude of crap that can happen especially at that time of the night/morning. She may have been wrong but it is you who decided to drop her off and end the ride.. and put her in "harm's way".
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what I did but I felt so abused ....It's like the passengers can talk , yell or say whatever crap they want to us and we have to just tolerate it....It's sad...My only fear about kicking a passenger out is what if Uber deactivates me. As for what would happen to her if I had just kicked her out in the middle of nowhere, I think once they are out of our car we are not responsible for them.....Right?....She is a grown adult....not a kindergarten kid....It Is her responsibility to take care of herself....


----------



## iPAXEDyoMOM (Jul 16, 2016)

UberRose said:


> What's the best way to kick her out in this situation? ....Tell her to exit the car while I am sitting in the front drivers seat? Or I pull over, cancel the trip , get out of the car myself first and open her back door for her and ask her to exit and then walk away? ....In both these cases what if she gets violent and punches me?...


Oof..I hope you aren't relying on Uber to feed yourself....you are in for a rough time driving in NY with these responses.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Where is the part about putting your rating back to where it was before this nutcase got in your car?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

gw03081958 said:


> Where is the part about putting your rating back to where it was before this nutcase got in your car?


Uber didn't put the rating back..
.I am working to build the rating up again


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The only eggception would be a bunch of chickens running around loose in the car. Sorry, your ride is over, get the cluck out.  If I were carrying I'd say get the Glock out of my car.


Er...Umh....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/youre-not-going-to-believe-this.90493/


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Uber didn't put the rating back..
> .I am working to build the rating up again


They should put it back based on your previous ratings and realize you were dealing with a problematic individual who is probably badgering someone else as I type until someone has enough and does something they will regret.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Wow...so that hospital driver got deactivated?? Why??!!


Who says he got deactivated? Uber merely says they are looking into the matter. They also said they have not been able to identify either driver or passenger.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> You're in control of any situation. As soon as you say or do something that the pax doesn't agree with, you lose that control. Someone upset, irritated, angry at you or life in general or drunk leads to a situation you can't predict. You pull over when you feel unsafe, not aggravated. It might be your car but the pax is the customer paying you and you are working for Travass, like the poor hospital guy. Get to the destination as soon as possible.


I love the way how people turn Travis into Travass and Uber into Fuber.

And no, I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

gw03081958 said:


> They should put it back based on your previous ratings and realize you were dealing with a problematic individual who is probably badgering someone else as I type until someone has enough and does something they will regret.


Travass would if he cared, what makes you think they care about anything? Good luck when you get in an accident, see how much they care or any other significant problem you run into. I hope you will never need to find out.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Well, the way she was acting I knew tipping was totally out of question! ...lol...
> Btw....I havent figured out how to make passengers give me a tip!!...Sometimes they enter and while talking to their friend or me they insert a sentence that says " I don't have my wallet on me."....or " My friend took my wallet and so I don't have cash"....or " I decided to take an uber because I didn't have cash on me to take the taxies at the train station "....These people really rely on the fact that uber is a a place where they don't have to tip!!...I simply smile and thank them and keep moving. At one point uber even emailed me stating that some passenger had complained that I took $40 cash which was a totally false accusation as I never got $40 cash tip from anybody ever!!!...I don't ask for tips because uber tells us not to ask for tips. So, how on earth are we supposed to get tips from these passengers who tell me excuses like "their wallet is with their friend etc.." What is the strategy to get tip in this system?!


I have completed 31 trips with Uber and have received 3 tips. 5,3 and 2 bucks. All 3 people who tipped were middle class. The rich pax have not tipped me at all. I can't see any way to solicit tips from passengers without taking a ratings hit. Perhaps someone more experienced with Uber can offer some advice.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> I have completed 31 trips with Uber and have received 3 tips. 5,3 and 2 bucks. All 3 people who tipped were middle class. The rich pax have not tipped me at all. I can't see any way to solicit tips from passengers without taking a ratings hit. Perhaps someone more experienced with Uber can offer some advice.


Uber is not a tipping platform...take it with a smile and a _Thank You_ when it comes....otherwise if you want some chance at receiving tips...add Lyft to your routine. Good luck!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> Who says he got deactivated? Uber merely says they are looking into the matter. They also said they have not been able to identify either driver or passenger.


I don't have his independent contractor records. You can be sure to get tossed with any negative publicity you cause. Would you want to be a pax with that guy after that? Excuse me sir, do you have a free bottle of water?  Apparently that was in CA, from what I read and no that isn't a fact, just something on the internet.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> I don't have his independent contractor records. You can be sure to get tossed with any negative publicity you cause. Would you want to be a pax with that guy after that? Excuse me sir, do you have a free bottle of water?  Apparently that was in CA, from what I read and no that isn't a fact, just something on the internet.


If uber deactivated him, it would cause more negative publicity than if they just quietly let it slide by.

That is because almost all comments on YouTube and other media side with the driver.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> Who says he got deactivated? Uber merely says they are looking into the matter. They also said they have not been able to identify either driver or passenger.


I believe I read on another thread where the Driver was deactivated. Do you have a link that talks about where he is otherwise? Thanks


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Before posting, I had searched on google and found no mention anywhere, about whether he is active or not.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> Before posting, I had searched on google and found no mention anywhere, about whether he is active or not.


10:1 Driver is deactivated...as he should be. Uber can easily find out who this driver is with Image Match on their database.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> 10:1 Driver is deactivated...as he should be. Uber can easily find out who this driver is with Image Match on their database.


Probably not a good idea to speculate without facts.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> Probably not a good idea to speculate without facts.


I thought I read that he was tossed. I can't find that now. It is standard operating procedures to get deactivated for that kind of behavior, getting in an accident or anything that requires them to get involved in similar situations. It would be very hard to believe they didn't toss him after the investigation. Next time he flips it could get violent. You never know what kind of hair spray he uses or if he has wasp spray for the wasps flying around at home.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

UberRose said:


> And by the way this was Uber's prompt response which I thought was very helpful....


Unfortunately that's the same cut and paste response you get whenever you complain about a passenger LOL. You could have written to them saying she used wire cutters to remove three of your fingers and two of your toes and you would have gotten the exact same email.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


Should have pulled over and told her to get out. Not your fault that moron lacks the ability to plan ahead.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


Just curious, what part of Brooklyn was the pick up?


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


I have learned by experience it's probably not good to do speed LSD or any other type of recreational pharmaceutical chemicals while driving although we don't get drug tested if a customer ask you if you're trippin don't do what I did and said yeah man


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

Phoenix666 said:


> Should have pulled over and told her to get out. Not your fault that moron lacks the ability to plan ahead.


next time ask him for a cash deposit in the amount of the anticipated fine depending on your city it could be anywhere from 200 to $504 after a cash payment deposit if you get them there on time then keep half of them and still charge them on the credit card that's what I do


----------



## Hershal Bernardi (Jul 17, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


I have seriously done this more than once: i ask the passenger to send me a txt from the backseat requesting I exceed the speed limit. That usually Ends the conversation. No one goes on record to break the law. all the other stuff u went through with passenger, when trip ends send a report to uber, period. Then move on


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

If the pax asks if you're a little chicken $hi+, you can say no but you know of a driver who had a lot of that all over his seats the other day.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

You must be very young, and naïve. All you have to do is once you've decided enough is enough, just pull over tell them the ride is cancelled and if they don't want to leave your vehicle, tell them your calling 911 and usually that works. If not then call 911. Remember its your vehicle don't let the customer push you around.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I typically drive with the flow of traffic which is generally 5-15 miles over the limit depending on road type. anything less is dangerous. Keep it under 79 on the freeway and your good. A little throttle within the boundaries isn't going to hurt and could spare you a low rating. If you call ahead or get the impression they are in a hurry before you start the trip just cancel so they can't rate you. Never take someone you know is in a hurry because you will be blamed for them being late.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I picked up these two ladies today....They were so happy to be in an uber!! I offered them ice water and gave them a nice riding experience. Then I started listening to her talk all good about uber to her friend saying , " Uber is so easy and better than taxi etc etc....and you know whats the best thing about uber? ...that we never have to pay cash!! Its all on my card and thats it. "......In my mind as I was driving I started to think " There goes my tip from this passenger"!!! These people really choose uber so that they dont have to tip or pay any cash....Anyway, I didnt say anything ...I continued being nice and dropped them off. I really wish uber would include a tip option!!


----------



## Hershal Bernardi (Jul 17, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I picked up these two ladies today....They were so happy to be in an uber!! I offered them ice water and gave them a nice riding experience. Then I started listening to her talk all good about uber to her friend saying , " Uber is so easy and better than taxi etc etc....and you know whats the best thing about uber? ...that we never have to pay cash!! Its all on my card and thats it. "......In my mind as I was driving I started to think " There goes my tip from this passenger"!!! These people really choose uber so that they dont have to tip or pay any cash....Anyway, I didnt say anything ...I continued being nice and dropped them off. I really wish uber would include a tip option!!


Your profile image is Aishwarya Rai . Are u Aishwarya Rai ? She lives in India but you're in NY. She is a Bollywood Actress and ur an Uber Driver.
very confusing


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I picked up these two ladies today....They were so happy to be in an uber!! I offered them ice water and gave them a nice riding experience. Then I started listening to her talk all good about uber to her friend saying , " Uber is so easy and better than taxi etc etc....and you know whats the best thing about uber? ...that we never have to pay cash!! Its all on my card and thats it. "......In my mind as I was driving I started to think " There goes my tip from this passenger"!!! These people really choose uber so that they dont have to tip or pay any cash....Anyway, I didnt say anything ...I continued being nice and dropped them off. I really wish uber would include a tip option!!


Lyft.

BTW, the proper way to deal with an unreasonable passenger is to pull over in a safe, lighted area and calmly ask them to leave your vehicle. If there is any hint of confrontation, immediately dial 911 and be ready to hit send. As soon as you are safely away from the discharged passenger, send a note to Uber with the trip number with a detailed explanation of your situation.

Or, you could do what the guy who took that one lady to the hospital did....


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


Hell NO! I have a dash cam so I would have put her out! You disrespect me the ride is over! I had a pax in the backseat ask her friend what the **** I was doing and if I was a ****ing idiot? I said I can hear you and no I'm not a ****ing idiot I'm going the way your friend asked me to go! Then I put them out on Lake Shore Drive!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

UberRose said:


> So I should have stopped the ride and kicked her out? Will Uber deactivate me if I do that?


Get a dash cam! When pax ask me is that a camera I always reply no that the Truth!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The "Uber drivers do it all the time", "my last Uber driver did it", "Every other Uber driver has done it" is the TNC version of something that we cab drivers have heard for years. Just substitute "cab" for "Uber" and this is what they tried to put over on us. It was OOM-WAH-WAH then, and y'know what? It is STILL OOM-WAH-WAH. These days, when I hear that, I tell the customer that I have been around too long to buy that nonsense. I ask him if he wants to continue the trip or does he want me to stop so that he can try to get a rookie on whom he can try his nonsense.
> 
> If this happens again, when they start it, let them know in no uncertain terms that you have no intention of breaking any laws, including speed limits. Let them know that lack of planning on their part does not constitute an emergency on yours. Finally, ask them if they want you to carry them or do they want to summon another ride whose driver might be willing to break the law for them.
> 
> ...


You're a bigger man than me! One warning and then you're out!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

75drive said:


> You're a bigger man than me!


.......not really. I like baseball for many reasons, one of which is that there is so much in baseball that reflects life in general. As you get three strikes in baseball, I tend to give people three strikes. There is, however, such a thing as a pop foul...........................................


----------



## os2wiz (Sep 30, 2015)

75drive said:


> Get a dash cam! When pax ask me is that a camera I always reply no that the Truth!


Funny, I have been using a dash cam for over 500 rides, now, and even though it is very obvious (hanging right under the rear view mirror), not ONE pax has ever said a word about it.


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

I would ask her "Are you going to pay for the ticket if I get pulled over?" 

When I first started, a man was running late for his flight and there was a fresh accident on the freeway that turned it into a complete parking lot. His fault, he should have left about 2 hours sooner. But somehow it turns into me taking the wrong route... 

There was an exit to our right that we just passed. He suggested we take it. I didn't think it was a good idea but 20 minutes pass and we're at the exact same spot. He starts to shit himself. I felt bad and off we go, evasive maneuvers in my trusty Prius over some harsh concrete. I can feel it tearing up underneath but we're finally on our way and he makes his flight. 

Anyway, didn't get tipped and who knows what kind of damage I took to my car. How much would it have cost him to miss that flight and rebook?? I should have gotten at least half of that. Next time, not my problem. 

Moral of story, don't sympathize with them. Your vehicle, your rules. You did the right thing. I stopped sympathizing with them very early on. Most just want the cheapest ride possible. You get what you pay for. 

Now strap in and shut the hell up until we're at the destination and get the hell out. Lol


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd say maybe 1 out of 50 people ask. I've had maybe 5 ask me if it's legal or do I need to inform them they're being recorded? To the first question I reply it's my vehicle and I've yet to forces anyone to ride with me! To the second I reply you can see it right? Consider total informed!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Some ******** pax rated me low again....I have no clue why!!...I only figured it out because my rating has gone down to 4.77 just as I was trying real hard to get back to 4.8 after the speed pax...ughhhh


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRose said:


> I guess I had my first terror speeding situation today morning at 3:48 am. I picked up this lady who kept harassing me to speed THROUGHOUT the trip. I risked my rating to drop her. I picked her up at her pick up location in Brooklyn and she had to get to the jfk airport. She asked me to speed a thousand times. I told her that I cannot risk getting a speeding ticket and losing my license. I tried to talk to her to calm down but she wouldn't listen. Then she says ,"What do you mean you can't speed...Uber drivers speed all the time."...I told her that I cannot speed because my living depends on my license. She then said " May be you shouldn't have your Uber driving license then if you are not going to speed."....She continued calling me names like "crappy driver" ...She asked me to take the highway....When I got on the highway, I stuck to the speed limit of 50 miles per hour....and then she says , "Now what? I put you on the highway and you still can't speed?...You really shouldn't be driving for Uber ".....I reached her terminal 5 and even as I was entering the terminal 5 she says..." I am begging you....Just for these last 2 minutes of the trip I want you to speed now..."...I finally got to the terminal and dropped her. This was a really harassing unsafe situation. I have maintained a respectable rating average of 4.8 and after this trip my rating also decreased to 4.78. I reported her to uber . She kept yelling and harassing me to speed and then treating me rudely by calling me a "crappy driver who shouldn't have her license"....The way she was reacting trying to force me to speed could have led to an accident. It was highly distracting to drive while having her yelling at me to speed throughout the trip.
> 
> My question is what exactly should I do in such a scenario where it feels like a forced hostage situation??!!!....I am still in shock ....Uber sent me a nice response that they will evaluate her uber privileges and that I will not get her as a passenger ever again. But what should I do in such a situation? Does anyone have any advice for me?....


I've had that happen, mostly on airport runs where they were hoping surge would go down and are now running late.

I tell them:

"I will drive at a speed I consider safe so do we proceed with this trip or would you like me to find the next safe spot to drop you off and you can call another Uber who may be more willing to accommodate your request?"

I have actually had a couple people apologize after that and STFU. I think at that point they were worried I would kick them out and they would DEFINITELY miss their plane. Others have grumbled a bit under their breath, but no one has pushed it at that point. It also hasn't hurt my rating.

For what it's worth so far no one has missed their plane. But too bad if they had.

If they threw some cash at me along with the request it would be a different matter...lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My situation is different, as my clients are known to me, not strangers, and I can't very well kick them out of their own cars. I generally limit "speeding" to five over on the freeway, but stick closer to the posted limit at night when any set of headlights in the rear view mirror could be the CHP. I have one thirteen year client who at first was always in a hurry, but then told me he had changed his own driving habits when he realized my driving style was less stressful.
> 
> Knock on wood, but I haven't had a traffic citation in over thirty years.
> 
> BTW, given the OP's situation, I think I would have kicked the pax to the curb pretty early in the ride.


Unless it's a very long trip, speeding is useless. 30 miles at 60 mph will take 30 mjnutes. At 70 mph it will take a little less than 26. Few Uber trips are longer than 30 miles and if 4 minutes is going to make the difference between missing or catching a plane or the start of a movie, etc., then they didn't plan AT ALL. One small traffic jam would be all it would take.

I rarely drive over 60 (even when the limit is 65 or 70 here) as my gas mileage drops a lot at that point. I will drive up to 4 mph over the speed limit IF I'm incentivised, but that has never happened so far with Uber.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Some &%[email protected]!* pax rated me low again....I have no clue why!!...I only figured it out because my rating has gone down to 4.77 just as I was trying real hard to get back to 4.8 after the speed pax...ughhhh


Total Bullshit! The dip shits should be required to specify exactly what their issue was if they rate a driver less than 5 stars! If they do not the rating should be discarded! General statements like professionalism do Jack shit to help correct the issue or more likely perceived issue!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

UberRose said:


> What's the best way to kick her out in this situation? ....Tell her to exit the car while I am sitting in the front drivers seat? Or I pull over, cancel the trip , get out of the car myself first and open her back door for her and ask her to exit and then walk away? ....In both these cases what if she gets violent and punches me?...


I would never get out of my car while leaving a passenger in it. I would never move away from my phone. It's simple. Pull over, tell her to leave, if she won't explain that you'll call the cops, and if she still doesn't, call the cops.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

75drive said:


> Total Bullshit! The dip shits should be required to specify exactly what their issue was if they rate a driver less than 5 stars! If they do not the rating should be discarded! General statements like professionalism do Jack shit to help correct the issue or more likely perceived issue!


I totally agree!!! I cant figure out what I did wrong....I take extra care of every single detail in my car, provide them with iced water from my cooler which I ice everyday, keep the car clean and drive carefully. I am also a very neat person and keep my car always smelling super fresh and I treat everyone with a nice polite soft voice. I dont understand what the hell went wrong and where!!!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

OnTheLoose said:


> I would ask her "Are you going to pay for the ticket if I get pulled over?"


That line doesn't work. Even if they do, it does nothing for the points going YOUR record.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I rarely drive over 60 (even when the limit is 65 or 70 here) as my gas mileage drops a lot at that point.


That would earn a 1* from me. How much does your mileage drop by from going 60 vs 70? If your mileage drops by 5 mpg, your cost goes up by a mere 3 cents per mile. AND, it's still better than stop and go city driving (unless you're a Prius Prince).

Go with the flow, folks. Safest way to drive.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I totally agree!!! I cant figure out what I did wrong....I take extra care of every single detail in my car, provide them with iced water from my cooler which I ice everyday, keep the car clean and drive carefully. I am also a very neat person and keep my car always smelling super fresh and I treat everyone with a nice polite soft voice. I dont understand what the hell went wrong and where!!!


I kept getting professionalism and for the longest time I couldn't figure out why. I'm almost certain it's because I screw with passengers in joking manner. Most of the time anyway. Example I knew I was going to the airport so I was stretching my legs I saw the guy coming out of his building with 2 suitcases so I walk up and say let me help you and i grab one of the suitcases and started to run like I was ripping him off! He thought it was funny and tipped me $10 but some people don't like it but at least I know why and I'm not changing a ****ing thing! Should someone not like it to bad. FYI I don't do it at 4a.m. with business passengers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> it does nothing for the points going YOUR record.


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^ They can offer to pay every summons that you might receive for the next twenty years, but they can not take the first point for you.



75drive said:


> I screw with passengers in joking manner.


One of my favourites from back in the proverbial day was when I was sitting in the cab somewhere, reading the newspaper, because I just did not feel like putting any effort in to it, for the moment. A cute female would approach and ask "Are you available?"

I would peek over the top of the newspaper and ask "Are you married?"


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a 4.79 rating after over 1,000 trips. I find it funny really, because I am an excellent driver, drive safe and know where the hell I am going. Can carry on a nice conversation if you want or shut up if the passenger does not seem talkative. Have received dozens of 5 star comments about what a great driver I am. 
Yet I continue to still have some riders give me crummy ratings. Could tell a girl gave me a 1 the other day because I dropped from 4.80 to 4.79, which is hard to do after reaching 500 trips. The bottom line is some people are just a holes, have miserable lives and just are going to take it out on the rest of the world. I really don't care. As long as I have a rating that is acceptable to Uber, that is all that matters to me. 
As far as speeding, one thing I have drawn a line in the sand with is I am driving. When people start barking at me to go a certain way or go faster, I just tell them it is my car and we are going to go the way I think is best and at a safe speed. If it pisses them off, tough. You need to do this for your own sanity.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I would never get out of my car while leaving a passenger in it. I would never move away from my phone. It's simple. Pull over, tell her to leave, if she won't explain that you'll call the cops, and if she still doesn't,





sarasota ron said:


> I have a 4.79 rating after over 1,000 trips. I find it funny really, because I am an excellent driver, drive safe and know where the hell I am going. Can carry on a nice conversation if you want or shut up if the passenger does not seem talkative. Have received dozens of 5 star comments about what a great driver I am.
> Yet I continue to still have some riders give me crummy ratings. Could tell a girl gave me a 1 the other day because I dropped from 4.80 to 4.79, which is hard to do after reaching 500 trips. The bottom line is some people are just a holes, have miserable lives and just are going to take it out on the rest of the world. I really don't care. As long as I have a rating that is acceptable to Uber, that is all that matters to me.
> As far as speeding, one thing I have drawn a line in the sand with is I am driving. When people start barking at me to go a certain way or go faster, I just tell them it is my car and we are going to go the way I think is best and at a safe speed. If it pisses them off, tough. You need to do this for your own sanity.


Agreed! I will take whatever route the passenger wants as long as I feel it is the better route if not I will suggest a better route and thus far they've always said that's fine. I'm definitely not allowing some idiot to direct me into traffic only to have them say " I'm gonna get out here it'll be quicker!" Learned that the hard way never again.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

Pull a ball point pen out of your center console and plunge it through the side of her neck, then ask if that was fast enough as she bleeds out on your back seat. Hide body and claim cleanup fee from UBER. Just my thought on the issue.


----------

